# Never thought I'd have to put a bandaid on a penis



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

My almost 3 yo ds dropped the lid of the toilet on his penis 2 days ago. OUCH! I completely FREAKED and had to send my 7 yo for the neighbor. His little foreskin is bright purple on one side and he had a small cut. It didn't bleed much, thank God, or I would have freaked even more (he has a mild bleeding disorder.) SO I have to give him bandaids and I'm sure I'll have to keep doing it until his penis doesn't look bad anymore (ah, the mind of a 2 yo. If I can't see it, it must be better, hence the bandaid obsession.) So he's been sporting Spiderman Band Aids on his penis.









Oh, and did I mention he likes to run naked between our house and the neighbor's?









And after helping me clean him up, my neighbor, who has 2 circ'd boys (but is now anti RIC), said "It's a good thing he had his foreskin there or it might have been his glans split open like that." I shudder at the thought.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Ouch.

Well at least he has a superhero to protect him from any further such calamities now...


----------



## Stampy (Oct 19, 2005)

Is it a bird....?

Is it a plane....?

NOOOO - It's......

SUPER-FORESKIN....

<cue Superman theme....>


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You know, right now I'm glad my DS prefers to pee sitting down!

I hope your little guy heals quickly.


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

I dont have a son yet, but if I do, I think I'm going to try my darndest to keep him from knowing of the peeing standing up option for as long as possible. Owie!







:


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, I can't believe he's standing up already. I tried my hardest to keep him sitting, but w/ daddy and a big brother around, there's was no arguing w/ him. He seems to be ok. I asked him a few times if it hurt and he said no, feel better.


----------

